# James "Flex" Lewis' "Welsh Dragon" DVD trailer



## Curt James (Apr 3, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 4, 2010)

That seems to be the trailer for the Chronicles videos on the Gaspari Nutrition site.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 4, 2010)

_Oops._ So it's not Flex's DVD? 

Thank you for saying something!
*
Fixed:*






YouTube Video











He has it available for $34 (shipping included). *Flex Lewis IFBB Pro Store*


----------

